# Basket weave baby blanket



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

I made this for a soon to be new mother as a gift. It is croheted and I found the pattern on youtube. Under basketweave stitch..


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So very pretty. Like the way you trimmed the border.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh wow, this is a beautiful piece of work


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lovely, nice border


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! What yarn did you use?


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Gorgeous, and since it's basketweave, it'll be really warm.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

Barnat Baby sport it don't have the name for the color.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Very nice! What yarn did you use?


bernat baby sport. didn't have a color name. And the edging is red heart baby


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

That is one spectacular blanket. Beautiful colours


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the texture and colors on this one. It's just so cheery!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicely done!
I like how you mixed the colors- can't help thinking that if a boy comes along, you could change the border and it would have a brand new life.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a lovely piece of work! It will be well used.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and love the colour.
Best wishes and a Blessed Easter to all


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely job!


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

oh,that's beautiful! Your work is Awesome. I want to make one too!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lovely blanket and beautiful work.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is very nice..I love the design...


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

bobbie kirchoff said:


> oh,that's beautiful! Your work is Awesome. I want to make one too!


Well I watched it on youtube.com and decided to make one with baby yarn. So if you like watching videos on how to crochet stitches then you should check it out..It was a very simple pattern once you got going..


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

did you use two strands of yarn together ?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!! What kind of yarn did you use? It looks so luscious and soft? It is beautiful edged in pink. What a lovely gift!!! ;0)


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks nice and warm


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's so pretty, and beautifully made. Leonora


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

That is so pretty


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for this! I love the look and simplicity of basketweave and have knitted several basketweave baby blankets. I'm very happy to have a pattern for the crochet version since crochet is so much faster than knitting. I mostly knit though, because I prefer the look, but this is beautiful! Thanks again.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Really makes me want to learn to crochet. But, I would need to tutor and there are none around here. So soft and squishy looking.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nibbles511 (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful. What pretty colours


----------



## fromourhands (Jan 21, 2011)

You stitches are so even and neat! Nice work.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uv inspired me to pick up my crochet needle and try again!! simply stunning!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, I think this is great. Love the pattern; and I especially love the delicate choice of yarn you used. Lovely.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the colors.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love it,nice work. :-D


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Beautiful baby blanke.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

jeanie_girluk said:


> did you use two strands of yarn together ?


No I only used one strand of Barnet baby sport yarn. With Hook size H/8 5.0


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Beautiful!!! What kind of yarn did you use? It looks so luscious and soft? It is beautiful edged in pink. What a lovely gift!!! ;0)


The yarn is Barnet Baby Sport. And the edging is a pecot stitch with baby fingering yarn.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

jcrsga-It's sp beautiful! I'm sure the baby's mom will love it. Who wouldn't?


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

jcrsga said:


> I made this for a soon to be new mother as a gift. It is croheted and I found the pattern on youtube. Under basketweave stitch..


Here is the Yarn I used.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My 4th great nephew is due in August and since this is the 4th boy for the family I want to make something different and special. This just hits the spot. Lovely.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice; great baby colors. Carlyta :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! It is so delicate - just right for a baby.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work, looks like a keepsake.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I love the pastel baby colors; they are just so soft and sweet. Your work looks so even and perfect.


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

I LOVE IT.  :lol:


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

How beautiful what a lovely colour


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

jcrsga said:


> I made this for a soon to be new mother as a gift. It is croheted and I found the pattern on youtube. Under basketweave stitch..


Bettyirene would like to say this is so pretty - very simple stitch, yet so effective - well done...


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Basket stitch is one of mt favorite stitches. The baby afghan
is lovely. It will be a wonderful gift.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its lovely your work is wonderful, very pretty colors!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous love the yarn.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

so beautiful, great job!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job! It looks nice and soft, I would love to try this blanket one day. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been on youube for over an hour and cannot find the pattern, could you give it to me please?

Thanks in Advance God Bless

Your work is beautiful..


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

this is beautiful


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I have been on youube for over an hour and cannot find the pattern, could you give it to me please?
> 
> Thanks in Advance God Bless
> 
> Your work is beautiful..


Here is the one for Right handed.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the blanket. Great job!


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

love it and the colors, but looks so complicated to do. Beautiful job


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

granny 18 said:


> love it and the colors, but looks so complicated to do. Beautiful job


It is really a very simple stitch to do. If you know how to do a fpdc and bpdc then that is all there is to it...


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

jcrsga said:


> I made this for a soon to be new mother as a gift. It is croheted and I found the pattern on youtube. Under basketweave stitch..


Very beautiful work


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just Beautifully done...LOVE the pink picot trim!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just Beautifully done...LOVE the pink picot trim!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Such soft colors just say's baby and love the border :thumbup:


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

That is so sweet. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

I absolutely love your blanket. I am a knitter, but make crocheted edgings on my blankets. I usually make up my own pattern. I like the edging you did on this blanket. Can you explain the pattern to me? I would like it, if it is not any trouble for you. Thanks much.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful and love the colors.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks to all that have commented about my work. It makes me fell good that others appreciat the things I do. Everyone up here does such beautiful work and I'm glad I'm in a group like this on.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its so beautiful.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

OOh, really cute!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, 
i just finished knitting this pattern for a baby afghan. i love it. 
like your colors also.
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it.That's another for my to do list.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow beautiful work and a lovel blanket
well done :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

There are lots of tutorials on the net and they are great!


----------



## Beck514 (Nov 26, 2012)

I did the download, but I can't find the pattern :-(


----------

